# Difference between Mavic Aksium & Alex alx-298r wheelset?



## bikegirl83 (Jun 7, 2010)

I know very little about wheels except what the LBS has told me.

I'm looking at a Jamie Quest Femme -- both the 2009 and 2010 model. I've been told the only big difference between the two is the wheels (other than the color.) The 2010 model was upgraded to Mavic Aksium wheels. The 2009 model has the alex alx-298r wheelset.

The 2009 model is $1375 on sale
The 2010 model is $1575.

Ignoring the color (I love the 2009 blue) - which of these bikes would you buy? 

I'm really interested in hearing if the 2010 wheels are really good... or if it would make more sense to buy the 2009, ride it for a while, and then later upgrade to better wheels and buy them a la carte?

Specs on both bikes here:

2010: http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/pdfs/10_questf.pdf
2009: http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/pdfs/09_questf.pdf


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The specs look similar other than the wheels. I would get the 2009. If you really want a set of Aksium wheels you can probably find them for around $200, and then you would have a spare set of wheels.

But you can do better than either of those two sets of wheels. I would ride what the bike comes with, and if you feel the need to upgrade wheelsets later there are many options to choose from.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get the 2009

Aksiums are Mavic entry level wheels, heavy like a set of Open Pro/Ultegra. strong and durable but nothing special ( other than they look like a more expensive wheel )

You can get them at < $200 like new, usually people buy the bike that comes with them and quickly buy something better and resell them.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Another vote for the 2009 with the Alex wheels. Your idea of riding first, then getting better wheels later on is right on the money.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

see if you can get the 2009 and have the lbs give you a discount for not taking the alex wheels, they suck. Buy an "upgrade" set of wheels along with the new bike: win win situation.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with that, but I doubt that most bike shops will do that in this case. If they end up giving you a discount a custom-built set is the way to go.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> give you a discount for not taking the alex wheels, they suck.


To stay with the informal language, the Alexes suck no worse than the Mavics.  Any technical details on your assessment that you can share?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

wim said:


> To stay with the informal language, the Alexes suck no worse than the Mavics.  Any technical details on your assessment that you can share?


nope i dont have any science projects done between the two brands. i have ridden on 3 sets of alex rims though, 2 on my MTB, and 1 on a road bike. On my mtb they were slow, fragile (broke 2 spokes doing XC riding within 2 weeks) and ugly (my opinion.) On the road bike the spoke tension was way off out of the box (not sure if its the rim's fault, but a bad machine build nonetheless), heavy (even heavier than my Mavic OP's) and also ugly. 
they're entry level wheels, in case you didn't know


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> .they're entry level wheels, in case you didn't know


Little late with the lecture. I read that in post #3 about a day ago. Anyhow, thanks for the tech report.


----------

